

Cracking suicide: hackers try to engineer a cure for depression - smanuel
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/14/4618718/hacker-depression-def-con

======
daturkel
Just tried to submit this but was redirected here. Fascinating article and an
important discussion for the tech community to have.

------
OwGrk
Since technology is vast, I'm pretty sure they can come up with something that
can cure depression.

